# Zone Confusion



## kal-tex (Jul 3, 2010)

I live in central Michigan and would like to travel to the East Coast. Because some of the cities on the east side of the state (Port Huron, Detroit) are in the eastern AGR zone, can I book a trip from Detroit to New York (via Chicago) as a one-zone trip? If that is so, could I, with a Detroit-New York ticket in hand, board in Lansing instead? Would they still honor my ticket?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes ... and no!






Detroit is actually a border city, so it is in the eastern zone also. If the *ONLY* route was via CHI to the LSL, CL or Cardinal, then you could!



*BUT*, there is a thruway bus that connects Detroit to Toledo and the LSL and CL - so no!





From Port Huron, you do have to go thru CHI, so it may work!


----------



## kal-tex (Jul 3, 2010)

OK, I see that I have to book a Port Huron departure. Given that, can I board in Lansing or Battle Creek or Kalamazoo without problems?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2010)

Most conductors don't care if you board further down the line. (If it was with a paid ticket, they may be concerned that you paid to much!) They would be much more concerned if you board before your ticketed station!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 3, 2010)

So, if I understand this correctly I can book a ticket like AUS > ELP and get on at San Antonio. The difference in cost is sometimes nothing (or almost nothing) and it allows me to be in either Austin or San Antonio (or Del Rio, etc.) at the start of the trip? I suppose it could also allow you to miss the train, haul butt to the next station and still catch it! Too funny. Oh well, if nothing else it would be a story to tell.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 3, 2010)

Note: Do not try this when a sleeper is involved, as you may well find that it got sold to someone else when you no-showed at your scheduled shop.


----------



## amamba (Jul 3, 2010)

I often use this trick taught to me by the Traveler on the Acela - always book a ticket from RTE (Route 128, just outside of Boston) instead of PVD (providence) if you are going to one of the special 500 point select city pairs. It generally only costs about $5-10 more but means that I would get 500 points instead of just 2 points per dollar spent on the ticket (which is generally anywhere from $75 - $150), so 150 to 300 points.

So yes, I often board "down the line" at one stop later than where I have been ticketed from, and I often disembark one stop earlier than where I have paid for. I will mention that I often tell the conductor that I am disembarking at Providence and ask what door to exit from to make sure I don't get stuck on the train to RTE. Then I would have to wait there for another train to take me back and I would NOT be a happy camper.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Note: Do not try this when a sleeper is involved, as you may well find that it got sold to someone else when you no-showed at your scheduled shop.



Alan,

On my DEN-EMY-PDX section of trip in Feb, if the #5 is late --- I'm thinkin I can hop off early in SAC to catch the CS north. Should I talk to the #5 conductor to relay my plans so they dont sell my #14 sleeper on me?

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Note: Do not try this when a sleeper is involved, as you may well find that it got sold to someone else when you no-showed at your scheduled shop.
> ...


Are you paying for the trip (and did you buy a DEN-PDX ticket and a separate ticket to EMY) or is it an AGR award?



If so, your sleeper connection point is SAC anyway! If that is the case, there is no need. However, if you bought a sleeper from EMY-PDX, then *YES* you should!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 3, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


It's an AGR DEN-EMY-PDX

RF


----------



## AlanB (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm surprised that AGR would book you through to EMY, when the approved/guaranteed transfer point is SAC.

However, if that is indeed what your tickets read (EMY) then you should try to ride the CZ to EMY unless it is running late. And if the CZ is running late, then speak with your conductor for advice. He may tell you to get off at one of the intermediate stations, he may advise you to get off in SAC, or he may say that they will make the connection in EMY. But work with him, do not just jump off on your own or you may find out that you have no sleeper anymore when the CS gets to SAC.

If you really want to make the transfer in SAC, then call AGR and get things changed. Do not risk jumping off early and then boarding late!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> I'm surprised that AGR would book you through to EMY, when the approved/guaranteed transfer point is SAC.
> 
> However, if that is indeed what your tickets read (EMY) then you should try to ride the CZ to EMY unless it is running late. And if the CZ is running late, then speak with your conductor for advice. He may tell you to get off at one of the intermediate stations, he may advise you to get off in SAC, or he may say that they will make the connection in EMY. But work with him, do not just jump off on your own or you may find out that you have no sleeper anymore when the CS gets to SAC.
> 
> If you really want to make the transfer in SAC, then call AGR and get things changed. Do not risk jumping off early and then boarding late!


LOL, I think I'm understanding the situation!

A few weeks ago I booked a STP-WAS-CHI-PDX-SAC-DEN for a 3 zone AGR (flying back to TPA). After talking here, the Travaler reminded me of doing the opposite direction. I called back to change & I was told it would have to be a 4 zone reward as it was a customized reservation! After I cancelled the whole thing, the supervisor called me back & allowed me to change for a 3 zone reward. She , personally handled the new reservation. When I told her DEN-EMY instead of DEN-SAC, I explained that I'd rather do the additional train time to EMY than sitting that long in SAC!!! That must be how I got it. I still dont know if it's the better plan but, I dont think I'll try to alter the reservation again!!!



Hope this makes sense!!!!





RF


----------



## AlanB (Jul 3, 2010)

No, in that case do not try to alter the reservation. Keep your eye on the clock once you wake up that morning and if you're not on schedule or if you fall off the schedule at any point during the day, then start working with the conductor. You can even explain to your attendant and ask them to get the conductor for you.

Then follow the advice of the conductor and let them make the other crew aware that you're going to board the CS late, if indeed that is necessary.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with Alan on both counts!





If the CS is late, talk to the Conductor. (S)he may tell you to change at MTZ or DAV instead. And (s)he can also communicate to the CZ conductor about your plans, so your room is not sold as a "no-show"!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanx guys!!!!

RF


----------

